# Question about loft construction



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm going to be building a 8 X 4 Redrose loft style loft in 2-3 weeks time. I was wanting to put a roof on this loft that would be clear to allow more sun light to enter the loft. What materials would be good for a clear window? I'm not really fond of glass windows on a loft so anything else you guys know of?

Also, I live on the West Coast of British Columbia, Canada. What direction should I face the loft/aviary? Towards the South I'm guessing? 

Also, how many birds could a 8 X 4 red rose loft hold. I will be using this loft for ONLY my flyers during the flying season, and the hens will be housed in this loft during the non-breeding season. I have a 8 X 8 loft for the males during the non-breeding season. Thanks!

Gurbir


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Howdy neighbor- I'm just across the line - 1/2 mile from Bellis Fair-LOL. New to the sport myself, and also building a loft. I am gonna point mine south, and also have a window on the west side for morning sunshine. Have you considered using that clear corrugated roofing? I think it is for greenhouses- and pretty cheap too. Give me a shout if you come down to shop- the coffee pot is always on.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a good idea..as the loft can be pretty dark .. what I used was corrigated opaque roof material..just two on a 8 x 16 was enough light.. I did not want it to get too hot in there or be too bright..as sometimes they like it a bit cozy.. my roof is corrigated metal and comes in strips like the white opaque roofing..so instead of a piece of metal we put a strip of the plastic corrigated.. it allows light in but not direct strong sun..it is perfect.. just besure to seal it well with the metal or you will have leaks.. we have used water proof sealer caulking and it has worked well..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought the clear plastic roofing panel as suggested on red rose site. When i visited lofts here nobody i met has windows, and most do not have floors. I was told not to use the clear plastic on the front like windows to use screen, it stays very humid here. I made my loft 6x8 instead with only using 1 more sheet of plywood and a few more boards, and a screen 2 feet wide on the back and far end wall. I used the clear sheet in the center of the roof and overlapped it with tin all except about 10 inches and its bright in there. I love my loft so much I think Im going to add another one just like it on to this one.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/started-the-loft-51112.html


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! Will get this loft started in 2 weeks time


----------

